# MAN Fault code



## jalal985 (17 يونيو 2011)

كتاب جميل لتفسير الأكواد التي تظهر في شاشة العرض للشاحنات والباصات من نوع man trucknology generation وانا شخصياً أستخدمة في معالجة الأعطال في الشاحنات من النوع tga ,tgm, tgs للتحميل من الملف المرفق​


----------



## م محمد بكر (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## طلال منصور (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب المفيد ده


----------



## كونكورد (13 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
اشعر انى والحمد لله موفق لانى وجدته من اول بحث وعلى موقع اتشرف بالتسجيل عليه
سلام الله عليكم


----------



## black88star (19 أغسطس 2011)

يديك الف عافية حبيبي 
متشكرين


----------



## هيثم باسل (21 سبتمبر 2011)

jalal985 قال:


> كتاب جميل لتفسير الأكواد التي تظهر في شاشة العرض للشاحنات والباصات من نوع man trucknology generation وانا شخصياً أستخدمة في معالجة الأعطال في الشاحنات من النوع tga ,tgm, tgs للتحميل من الملف المرفق​


 
شكرا جزيلا لقد كنت ابحث عنه بشدة ارجو وضع المزيد وياريت لو اجد معك برنامج الاسبيرات man tis او اي برامج اخري خاصة بالجرارات من شركة مان او افلام فيديو للجيربوكس او اي كتاب لتشخيص اعطالها 
شكرا يالغالي


----------



## حسين على عيد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يجعل كل الاستفادة دي فى ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد العتر (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mire (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب يا بشمهندس جلال ....لو في حضرتك كتاب عن الدوائر الكهربيه لنفس الشاحنه وكتاب عن المحرك تكون مشكورا


----------



## saad_srs (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## irizabdo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## wael1975 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف رائع والراسل اروع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohie (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك ربى خيراا


----------



## مسعود محمد صالح (6 يناير 2012)

مشكورررر جزاكالله خيرا


----------



## mohie (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخى وجزاك ربى كل خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## هيثم باسل (15 يناير 2012)

كتاب جيد جدا وأنا استخدمته


----------



## bluebird88 (20 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك على الملف المميز


----------



## تركي07 (15 أغسطس 2014)

تسلممممم


----------



## تركي07 (15 أغسطس 2014)

jalal985 قال:


> كتاب جميل لتفسير الأكواد التي تظهر في شاشة العرض للشاحنات والباصات من نوع man trucknology generation وانا شخصياً أستخدمة في معالجة الأعطال في الشاحنات من النوع tga ,tgm, tgs للتحميل من الملف المرفق​


تسسسلم


----------



## تركي07 (15 أغسطس 2014)

jalal985 قال:


> كتاب جميل لتفسير الأكواد التي تظهر في شاشة العرض للشاحنات والباصات من نوع man trucknology generation وانا شخصياً أستخدمة في معالجة الأعطال في الشاحنات من النوع tga ,tgm, tgs للتحميل من الملف المرفق​



Thanks


----------



## eng haytham (30 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على الكتاب المفيد ده​
​


----------



## هيثم النمر (11 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم 
هل يعمل الكتاب على tga tgl
شكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## alith (11 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هدا المجهود


----------



## omar2338 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## sam16000 (24 يناير 2015)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك ولك .............


----------



## mohamed amma (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jalal985 (21 يونيو 2018)

هيثم النمر قال:


> شكرا لكم
> هل يعمل الكتاب على tga tgl
> شكرا لتعاونكم


يعمل على اي نوعية من المان


----------

